# Poppy @ Marquette MI Humane Society



## christinelea1 (Dec 4, 2009)

This little bunny Poppy needs transport to Michelle or part ways to her...She lives in PA.southeast corner of Pa,between 
Gettysburg and Philly about 5 hrs from Erie exactly. 

Poppy can come here to CritterCafe temporarily certainly and I know I can get her at least here(I am in Fruitport Michigan-she would be comingFROM the MarquetteHS where she is at now and not recieving adequate treatment for whats wrong with her)...I have meds here I wiLL GIVE along with pain meds to help for her to be comfortable till she gets to the BUN SAVVY MICHELLE AND HER VET!!! Poppy is a HEAT TILT gal-We think....well it doesnt matter what we think....I need BUN knowledgeable helpers to do overnights so Poppy can stretch her little legs and get palpitation done to help her heal-AND get her meds and be safe. Need suggestions and help for Poppy.








" alt="">Here is 2 of my happy bunnies..



[/img]

Please help me get Poppy to this place, please.


----------



## christinelea1 (Dec 4, 2009)

Oh and these little black beauties...Let me proudly introduce my, well, IT IS THE 
"MAC A DOODLES"..
Bunnymac and Sissymac-OUR "MAC A DOODLES"....married January of 2005 in a huge celebration with their family and including many many rescue pet friends by their side

Sissy is the/my baby that had the huge one pound masses removed; from her abdomen October 4th 2009...HUbby BunnyMac at her side... look at her now.
Lovely beautiful girl-she is one the left with the longer "snout".


----------



## golfdiva (Dec 5, 2009)

Have you tried PMing members in northern Michigan, U.P., or Wisconsin? That would be a lot closer and easier to deal with!


----------



## christinelea1 (Dec 5, 2009)

Well no, I dont know how....um...can you tell me how to do that Deb?? Sorry


----------



## Heather Designs (Dec 6, 2009)

Are you looking for a home or does she have a home you need to transport her to?

I would be willing to give her a home providing head tilt isn't contagious. My only problem is that due to back issues I cannot drive very far so wouldn't be able to get to Marquette. And money is tight with Christmas so if she can be gotten to within an hour or two of me I could give her a home. She is a pretty bunny.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 6, 2009)

*Heather Designs wrote: *


> I would be willing to give her a home *providing head tilt isn't contagious*. My only problem is that due to back issues I cannot drive very far so wouldn't be able to get to Marquette. And money is tight with Christmas so if she can be gotten to within an hour or two of me I could give her a home. She is a pretty bunny.


Head Tilt can't be passed on but can be long battle. I had a boy who had Head Tilt took almost 6 months before he was off drugs. He had with his Girl Friend that didn't have it and din't get it.

Head Tilt is normally a result of an Inner Ear infection.

Jadeicing has 3 rabbits with Head-Tilt 2 are from Inner Ear Infections.
Gabriel's Head-Tilt Story I can't find Ringo's thread.


----------



## Topaz (Dec 6, 2009)

I recieved a PM about this bunny and emailed the person I was asked to for more details and how I can help. I haven't heard back yet, and was also willing to give her a home if she is already spayed (my vet charges a fortune for spays.) My bunny pen would work for a bun with a paralyzed leg, and I already have antibiotics on hand (which I use after consulting my vet first, he's an exotics specialist.) I'm in S. WI. So if Heather for any reason can't do it, let me know. I can do some traveling, but not much.


----------



## christinelea1 (Dec 6, 2009)

I am emailing or Pming with a gal here and she is going to take Poppy-I am waiting to find out where she is in WI. I am so excited for Poppy-this gal already deals with HT bunny and she is a vet tech-this is the best safest place for Poppy OH and she has ROOM FOR 2!!! We literally might be able to send one of our fully vetted buns...WE NEED HOMES FOR from CCR. ...will keep you updated upon more info BUT at this point we need transport help) Will post more detail upon getting it ok?


----------



## christinelea1 (Dec 6, 2009)

http://www.upaws.org/available.php?id=4960


----------



## naturestee (Dec 6, 2009)

Hi Heather! I grew up in Reeseville, about 30 minutes north of you. My parents still live there.

I'm willing to drive to the Illinois/Indiana border to pick up Poppy and then take her a few hours into WI somewhere, depending on where the potential adopter is.

After the initial cause is treated, many head tilt bunnies live long, happy lives even with some residual tilt. Some rabbits will get repeat problems, others are just fine. The most common cause of head tilt is an inner ear infection requiring strong antibiotics. We have a number of people here who are very knowledgeable in caring for head tilt buns!


----------



## christinelea1 (Dec 6, 2009)

Ok I just sent out the SOS "BRING POPPY HOME" to the gal that can drive her from Marquette to here in Fruitport where I can get her started on pain meds and bicillin injections along with baytril....she will be going then to KRSAS in WI....I still am waiting to find the logestics of there in WI. I will need help transporting AND with making "legs"....Anyone good at this kind of stuff? Our Haley **blessed bunny Angel** is so very busy...she is expert at this stuff and just arranged the entire 2 little Holland LopEars to NHampshire from CritterCafeRescue here in Michigan....I do not want to over extend her services as she has been vital to me...she helped get Emma and Chester to MN over a year ago-to their new home where they are still LOVED and doted upon to this day) I think Tessa has "BLOG" even about these amazing bunnnies-she is a HUGE BLK/WHT FlemGiant he is a TAN/WHT MINI tiny lop...and they are IN LOVE) and so adorable together and bonded from babyhood.


----------



## christinelea1 (Dec 6, 2009)

KRSAS has dealt with head tilt and ear infection BUNS and she is very familiar from what I see in her emails/posts. I dont want anyone to EVER think I am ruling them out...

HAY SAID THE BUNNY:FEED ME PLENTY; CUZ WE GOT BUNS NEEDING homes so bad you all...
Thanks for any help, ok? FROM ALL OB YOUZ


----------



## golfdiva (Dec 6, 2009)

Can KRSAS meet me near Chicago? I could drive them to Chicago.


----------



## naturestee (Dec 7, 2009)

I think KRSAS is in the Appleton area. That's about two hours NW of me. If she can't drive to Chicago, I can and then she could meet me somewhere around here.


----------



## golfdiva (Dec 7, 2009)

Wonderful! Then that would take care of transportation! Christine, when can Poppy be ready to go?


----------



## christinelea1 (Dec 7, 2009)

Well OH my gosh she will be here the 12th early morning!!I wish KRSAS would join in here...I will PM to see if this is a go-sounds like it!!!


----------



## golfdiva (Dec 7, 2009)

I leave for vacation on the 18th, so this will have to happen before that.


----------



## Haley (Dec 7, 2009)

I have lots of contacts out through Chicago so email me if you need help. Busy week so email is better to get ahold of me. [email protected]


----------



## betsy (Dec 7, 2009)

I am in kenosha, just over the border in wi from il.. i can overnight her here if the need would arise to help... just in case..
Betsy


----------



## KRSAS (Dec 9, 2009)

Hey Guys
Sorry for the delay.... Been a BUSY week! Snuffy (our current head tilt bunny who came to us blind with snuffles and pneumonia as well as a NASTY rash in his ear and is currently on long term baytril injections) looked at me with a STRAIGHT head today! WOOHOO! I told him all about Poppy and he is ready to help out. 

I have a small office type room that is set up for our medical buns and Snuffy and Poppy will be sharing a 4x4 run (as long as they get along... otherwise they will get separate ones lol) that is SUPER padded with blankets and hospital pads. It is about 4 inches away from the heat register and so if Poppy is anything like Snuffy, she will enjoy sleeping right along the fence by the heater to keep warm.

Ill keep you all posted on Poppy, but we are super excited to get her here and see what we can do for the little girl!

I am up in Appleton WI but am down in Oshkosh all the time. Sheboygan would be an easy run for me as long as this blizzard slows down! 

Keep warm everyone and lets get this bunny on the road to recovery!


----------



## christinelea1 (Dec 10, 2009)

OK you all tomorrow I want to be working on times and places for everybun to meet and getting Poppy's place ready here but tonight I have cages to keep up on after having to run for supplies all day here.So far Poppy will be here the 12th and we have this run set is where we last were at(and then the snow storm set in YUK!)...Can anyone tell me how to do the details part of it..???

I will look back at all post tomorrow and try to coordinate something(AHHHH) to the bets of my ability for this little girl I am so excited to see her(and get her on PAIN ANTIBIOTIC/DRUGS)


----------



## christinelea1 (Dec 12, 2009)

Poppy arrives today at 4 PM(along with a little female DEGU)
I wanted to get everybuns phone numbers. I think McDonalds are great places to meet because every town has one....I was planning the run for when??? When can we do this? Deb Golfdiva goes on Vacation the 18th. Debbie Golfdiva driving to Chicago, Naturestee picking up there and driving to meet KRSAS to Sheboygon/Appleton Area...right? Please leave phone numbers for me-let me know if Sunday would work you guys


----------



## golfdiva (Dec 12, 2009)

How is Poppy doing?

If you are planning on transporting yet next week, I'll see what I can do. Otherwise I return home on Jan. 3 and am available most anytime. I believe you have my phone numbers?

You might want to do this via email, as people may be hesitant to post their phone number on line!


----------



## christinelea1 (Dec 12, 2009)

OK Debbie I should have thought that....I am sorry to be such a rookie-WELL AND:)))hahahahahee!!!!
POPPY!! IS!! HERE!! YOU!! ALL!!!
(( OH SHE IS THE SWEETEST LITTLE DARLING-such a nice bunny....but someone has hurt her-I think there is more going on but have just had her such a short time I should not be making assumptions yet.....what a cutie pie little STINKERGot her started on PAIN MEDS RIGHT OFF THE BAT!!! and baytril...and veges and some papaya enzymes...will give her an injection later as I could not bare to now....She has the "TUB" room all decked out safe and warm with a cat "HUGGIE"....so glad she is here ALIVE and safe you all...so glad and thankful!!
ALSO a little female degu came named Luna-we lost our Magenta last week-heartbroken as I was I knew I had better pickup and find Angel a friend ASAP...and did!! She came with Poppy They have taken off together amazingly and are flying high in their super silent safety spinners as we speakand little Poppy rests next to me here....
Ok you guys-please tell me a day that is good for you. I have the mediocations all down and purchased to send with our Poppy...I will make sure she has them PRE roadtrip...I dont know how to properly put this together and need help...certainly I dont wana "kick Poopy outta the bath tub" but thats not fais or her there either...Help in any way shape or form is so much apprecitaed THANK YOU!!


----------



## KRSAS (Dec 12, 2009)

I can do pretty much anytime tomorrow if that is still an option? Otherwise I will be in Oshkosh at our vet all day on Tuesday with our gang if Tuesday works and maybe she could meet us there? Otherwise just keep me posted and I will work something out!


----------



## christinelea1 (Dec 12, 2009)

OH THANK YOU THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR WILLINGNESS TO HELP HER>>>>SHE IS A DOLL BABY))


----------



## KRSAS (Dec 12, 2009)

Can you give me a little more info on her medical condition (or at least what you can see so far what is going on?) Just trying to get prepared for her and make enough room on our vets schedule for what might need to be done (xrays etc...)


----------



## naturestee (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm busy tomorrow, but I could do it any time this week or next weekend.


----------



## christinelea1 (Dec 13, 2009)

yes but I am not sure yet what I am seeing --now--after seeing her a couple hours so I evaluate.....she is not what was described to me(whats freakin new)XRAYS A MUST I will take her in Tuesday and digitally email you them if I have to-and she is still here) I am syringing feeding CC which Poppy gobbled down like she was starving even after offering fresh parley and green wonderfully fresh clean romaine( I am so sad.It is as if her pelvis bone(s) are fractured( I do not want her put down...she is on pain drug Metacam and I will send some along with baytril(small animal injectible) unless I find out I have time to order banana/raisin flavored edible 40mg.baytril and I will get some to go with as her she gobbled up a 40 mg baytril banana real good and too sadly had to have a shot as well(HT-she needs both)( of PenG(1/2cc)Please pray for her...something has happened to this bunny...someone HURT her....her one back leg works but the pelvic area is where lies the problem. She gives KISSES AND KISSES AND MORE KISSES and licks you up and loves you back what a baby...doesnt deserve to die-my God...where ever you hold her (like up by your neck or on your lap)she finds your skin to give KISSES to YOU....precious precious little entity oh my gosh..


----------



## KRSAS (Dec 13, 2009)

Poor Thing... I know shelters do the best they can but sometimes I just feel like they treat rabbits as disposable. If this was a dog don't you think something like X-Rays would have been done? 
If you can get some Banana baytril I would LOVE to get some from you! Our vet has never even mentioned this as an option for ordering!?!? I just picked up more of the injectable which I mix with yogurt but you can tell they still hate it! Id be happy to even buy some off of you as we use Baytril all the time with our sanctuary buns and it is a battle every time. 
Is it possible she has splay leg? I havent seen her obviously but we had a little bun come to us like this who couldnt use three of her limbs and they all looked "broken" until we X-rayed her and discovered it was splay-leg. Her head was on sideways as well, but this was due to her condition rather than a head tilt. Take a look at our website (www.krsmallanimalsanctuary.vpweb.com) Walter and Flipper were the two splay legs that came in, both with very deformed looking legs and Flipper had an OBVIOUS sideways head (and gave more kisses than I have ever gotten in my life!!) Look up the Max factor Gene or Splay Leg as well... some good pics of splay-leg Bunnies.... Might give you something to compare to. Again, usually these bunnies have STIFF limbs as oppossed to floppy which indicates a break.
Obviously if they are floppy we are probably looking at a break somewhere.... But if it is splay leg, she likely doesnt need any of the meds as these bunnies live completely happy, generally pain free lives, they are just a little "broken" 
If you have a digital camera, do you think you could shoot me a pic of her? Id love to see her and maybe I can try to help you get an idea of what is going on with the leg if it is anything I have seen come through here.
Just a thought?!? Lol... I know it is frustrating, thanks so much for getting the first legwork done on her!
Keep me posted on her! I work most of the week, but I can probably get Kristin to do a short drive if necessary or if someone wouldnt mind keeping her overnight, I could pick her up some morning before noon-ish


----------



## betsy (Dec 13, 2009)

I can keep her here in kenosha becca... if you need.. my week is hectic so I can't drive but I can house if you need an overnighter or two.
Betsy


----------



## christinelea1 (Dec 14, 2009)

I have put in an order for 100 banana tabs(40mgs ea.)....I will be sending Poppy with at least 40 to continue the care I have started for her-she is on bicillin(inj), baytril 2 X's daily) and 1/2 cc of metacam 2 X's/BID...I am trying to get a smaller thing of metacam to send with her-the large ones we get are anound $110.00 and I just cant afford to do that and send the baytril and have the exrays done with ck up on bun we wont adopt out and ask for donate back(I AM SORRY BUT WILL PROMISE YOU TO DO EVERY SINGLE THING I CAN) but along with Poppy we hoped to send a fully vetted(wellchecked and already fixed bun) from here...I am sorry and I HATE to sound like money is an object because to me it is NOT and I will BEG if I have to to help(but am on a WALK BY FAITH AND NOT BY SIGHT trust with God)...I do NOT want to pass on a vet bill to you and am so grateful that Poppy is now not just dead...Oh and for your help to keep her alive....You have to believe me on thatAND she is the sweetest little thing in the world...On her ppw it says they do not think she is in pain-WELL I AM SORRY-SHE IS and has cont. to stop eating when no pain meds are admin. except a small amt./ for her to sustain her very life in my humble opin. I syringe fed CC and she gobbled it like she had not eaten in days!!! Since then fresh greens are offerd twice a day-we get special pellets sent in that have "yucca" from Kent. Grass hay, tim. hay and 2 others(Orchard and Brom)-I feed a pecan or walnut twice a day and a peice of banana too...UGH...let me call the person that brought her to the MHS and see what info they offer(tho honestly in my exper. these surrenderers do nothing but lie
..the MHS noted when she was surrend. they brought her to a vet that said she was not in pain-I am sorry-I beg to diffe and she nees to stay on pain meds and I will provide her them to go with her...and of course abx too.
I hope you wont think I am obnoxious here...just want th best at this point for a little bunny thats a sweetheart and so worth every ounce of energy I have to give to her!


----------



## naturestee (Dec 14, 2009)

Any idea when this will be happening? When can someone get her to Chicago? Like I said, I can pick her up from there and then it's only about 2 hours for KRSAS to get to me. 

I can also overnight her if needed, but preferably not more than a night or two as she'd have to be in my cold basement. I can give oral meds no problem and can do sub-q shots if needed.

KRSAS, can your vet get flavorings to compound with other meds? My vet does this routinely. His favorite for rabbits is green apple. My second-favorite vet at the clinic likes bubble gum flavor for rabbits. I've had one bun try to steal the syringe from her bondmate with that flavor, although the one needing the meds much preferred green apple.


----------



## christinelea1 (Dec 14, 2009)

OH GEESE I wanted to write to you and forgot...Yogurt being a milk product will "deaden" or take away most of any theraputic relief from the antibiotic mixing it together and bunnies cannot digest "milk" products/proteins-the yogurts live cultures or "probiotics" that work so good for us humans do not at all impact bunnies ....Better to mix batril injetible with baby rice ceral or even corn syrup called Karo syrup.... we have the dose to mix it here-shall I send it along?? ASlso I have ordered extra banana baytril 40 mgs ones for your buniies0 They dont have a long "shelf" life-I found out with the raison ones it was less than 2 months tho we still effectivly used them....I ordered 100(figuring 2 times daily for 4-6 pound bun) for one month will be about 50-60...maybe you need more...If you do no problem...let me know....some of ours LOVE the rais...some HATE it( some LOVE the banana ones...which I feel like we have had the best luck with.....why I ordered you them too for yours there(OH MY GOSSSSH THEY LOVE THEM)...If you need the other that is fine let me kow or more nana Flav


----------



## naturestee (Dec 14, 2009)

Oh, totally missed the yogurt comment! Agreed, it's not good for mixing with antibiotics for any animal and it's not recommended for use in rabbits at all any more because they can't digest milk products easily. If you need a probiotic (given several hours after oral antibiotics), use Benebac. It's more effective than acidophilus, the bacteria in yogurt. 

My preferred mix-in for oral meds (or Critical Care, or a fast syringe feeding while CC is soaking) is canned pumpkin. I feed it as a treat to my rabbits and also when they are shedding heavily to help move everything along.


----------



## golfdiva (Dec 14, 2009)

I hate to say this, but I thinkyou better talk to Haley and see if you can find another way to get Poppy to Chicago. It's getting too close to our leaving on vacation, and I just don't think I'll have time to drive 6 hours! 

If this hasn't happened yet when I get back, I'd be happy to help then!

Sorry!


----------



## KRSAS (Dec 14, 2009)

Wow... So I go to work for a few hours and this page goes crazy! WOW! 

Ok.. We got some injectable Baytril, only 20cc of 100mg but at usually only around .25 or less, that should last awhile, at least till we get another bottle in! So Dont worry about sending the injectable, the banana flavored would be awesome if you can, but again, dont worry if you cant! I have plenty of access to Metacam as well, so dont worry about sending a bottle... Enough to get her through transport should do!

Thanks for the Yogurt advice. I only did that for a few days to no avail anyway. Found that CC or Organic Applesauce/Banana Baby food were a little better at masking it! Good to know about the yogurt though. I was told to use it years ago by a different vet and never really questioned it. We used to use it on our hamster every time he got sick so I never even thought twice! I have given it to my buns on antibiotics ever since... I have benebac by the caseload, I should probably use that instead! Thanks!

Ill have to check on the flavoring compounds... I dont know if either of them can or not. They have never offered it despite knowing we struggle with especially Baytril. My rabbits love the flavored liquids, especially Sulfatrim which is Cherry flavored. I lose more syringes to rabbit teeth with that stuff!!!!!

If we can get this bun transferred in the next few days, I can definitely get the xrays done, but I agree that it would be a priority to determine her treatment course if the transport wont be able to take place for some time....


Ok... I think I hit all the points lol! If not... yell


----------



## christinelea1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Oh geese I have been so worried about saying anything about anything anymore I simply dont know what is ok and whats not...I so want just the best for this little sweet thing..OH GOLL u will LOVE her...shoot...she is a heart bunny and heart breaker and I want to get you pics to get you a better idea ASAP...it looks like I will have to ask Haley for help Deb is going on vacation(and we love you sweetie HAVE FUN) but and too I have already ordered stuff to send with Poppy for you....I dont want to just send you some work and a special bun with another vet bill-gee...I want to send you help with this little darling becuz I dont have room...I so appreciate YOUR offer...I want to help too however I can...OK???))
As I said YOU WILL LOVE HER-she has been sleeping me all night EVERY night(so I could eval. breath/heart etc...which are seemingly good thru steth and thru just side by side...she lciks up all my tears....every single night when I cry.....she is quite the little bun I will tell you!


----------



## KRSAS (Dec 15, 2009)

Lol  Just take care of yourself and Miss Poppy. 

I have another shelter outside Chicago requesting assistance... Do we think maybe we can add two more buns to the transport when we get this going?


----------



## naturestee (Dec 15, 2009)

I have no problem carrying a few more as long as they'll all fit in my sedan. The most rabbits I've packed into a sedan was 11.


----------



## christinelea1 (Dec 16, 2009)

11 BUNNIES IN A SEDAN-Now someone outta WRITE a SONG about that-that is freakin "COOL RIDE"...HAHA!
I dont see where it will be a PBLM...We here will send a large pet carrier for you to keep filled with paper on bottom(we had a pblm w/bun's foot getting wound up in sheet/cloth that was under the hay on bottom of carrier-wont do that no more) and then hay as in a "BED OF" it for their comfort...(I always tell the bunnies how lucky they are and that BABY JESUS SLEPT ON A BED OF HAY TOOSO, I am calliing out HALEY) FOR HELP) coz Deb is going on vacation the 18th so she and Hersheybabes can get WARM(YOU LUCKY LITTLERASCAL:)


----------



## christinelea1 (Dec 16, 2009)

WAIT any chance this can be done THURSDAY the 17th Deb and everybun?


----------



## KRSAS (Dec 16, 2009)

I have to work at 3:30 - 8:00 the 17th, but I could pick them up Friday morning from Naturestee or maybe even get someone to pop over to Sheboygan... so yeah... works for me... Ill work something out on this end!


----------



## KRSAS (Dec 16, 2009)

Naturestee... the other rabbits are at CatNap from the Heart in LaGrange park IL, right outside Chicago... Could you pick those two up there or do you want me to try to get them elsewhere to make your life easier?


----------



## naturestee (Dec 16, 2009)

If someone can get Poppy to Chicago or at least the Indiana/Illinois border, I can do it. 

KRSAS, I've been to Catnap before and actually just adopted from there (Guinness the Tan, did you see her?). It's easy to find and I have no problem picking up rabbits from there. (Are you taking Flopsy? I love her. Say you're taking Flopsy!)


----------



## KRSAS (Dec 16, 2009)

LOL! Awesome  I did see Guinness, we have been trying to help them forever but we are always overflowing... We just arranged an adoption for Morticia and Lenore at CatNap (YAY) and we are going to take Einstein and Taylor. (Apparently Flopsy is in a foster to adopt already... but I asked for her!!! Too funny! Thanks so much


----------



## christinelea1 (Dec 16, 2009)

OK you guys are so awesome BUNNY MOMMAS!!!
When will wk for you to do transport??


----------



## christinelea1 (Dec 16, 2009)

OH SHOOT I am waiting on flavored baytrils to send with our little Popper...calling vet now to see when they will be here.THEY WONT BE HERE TILL END OF WEEK-OH MY GOSH((
I have inj. but DARN it...would rather send the little flavor tabs....
OK well I quess I can mail them too-


----------



## naturestee (Dec 16, 2009)

Morticia and Lenore??? Myheart and Bluefrog will be thrilled! I'm glad someone finally got interested in Flopsy. Her personality really caught my eye when I was there. Not to mention that she's gorgeous and an unusual breed.

I am currently not working and I don't have any plans so I can drive whenever. Do you have someone to take Poppy from you to Chicago?

KRSAS, if Christine can't get the flavorings in time you could have your vet order it or put in an order through my vet (Sheboygan Animal Hospital) and pick it up when you come here. It's right on Hwy 23 near I 43 and 4 blocks from my house. If you do that, we could meet there. You may also be able to get flavorings through Walgreens, which keeps them on hand for flavoring childrens' prescriptions.


----------



## christinelea1 (Dec 16, 2009)

I actually was/am ordering baytril "flavor tabs" (banana and raisin) for the buns...not a syrup flavoring...you just give bunny a little "treat" and his medicine "gets in" without any force(Hay said the bunny;feed me plenty-they taste good) LOOK MOM)) HA!)
I was wanting to send them with Poppy...As a matter of fact THEY taste so good that my CATS got into the baggie of the little individually wrapped treats of baytril last night and ruined several that I had for my buns to get me through till the other comes in...The packages have bite/teeth marks and are completely ruined/sqwished and slobbery too-I am so mad...


----------



## golfdiva (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm afraid I can't do it Thurs. I got way too much to do after work tomorrow!


----------



## christinelea1 (Dec 19, 2009)

Got the baytril in....Also important, I have just treated Poppy for....
:shock:TAPE WORMS:shock:
I had Poppy on the bed for further observation...she sleeps with you so nice, all night...she licks and licks and loves on you so close-such a nice bunny and is a super sweet bunny...THEN I found the little presents within her pills during 45 minute checks on her while next to me.
My vet, and I, could not believe it-
Well she was treated yesterday(FYI per 5 pound bunny requires 11mgs.Praziquantel/repeat in 10 days) 
She was also treated for fleas-they have to ingest a flea to get the tapeworms....some bunnies do get the TW's but others do not. Bunnies cannot pass TW's to other bunnies, thankfully.Ok, so we are gonna have Poppy here for a minute. Deb's on vacation and I have not hooked up with any other ways to get her to CHI. I am still looking and PLEASE keep this thread burning and alive. Poppy NEDS a cart!!! I am convinced as is the vet she has been abused and has OLD spinal and pelvis injuries that have healed wrong-she falls and flops to her side from this.It is heatbreaking...
I will try and make more room here by bonding some bunnies.We have calls for rescue THAT MUST BE HANDLED to save the bunnies...2 are outside right now...Fixed brothers-never outside before now there is "NO ROOM EVEN IN THE GARGARE FOR THEM" I am desoperate to save them.Woman that emailed said "the waterbottle is frozen outside". IT IS KILLING ME EVERY SECOND TO KNOW THEY REMAIN OUT THERE!!!Let us wk out a plan for Poppy(and continue praying for her too), I am wking on cart for her-we need special needs home for her....Head Tilt is so much better already!!! Let us please please find a place for the 2 already fixed brothers....and then one all white rosy eyed "show bunny" needs placement by Jan1st...WTF is it with this "SHOW BUNNY CRAP" They are ALL SHOW BUNNIES!


----------



## KRSAS (Dec 19, 2009)

Hey Guys
I am going to be out of town the 22nd-28th. If transport will take place during that time, I can have my partner in crime help out. She is already taking care of my kids and Im sure she would take Poppy home for the week. Just keep me posted so I can keep her in the loop as well. 

Christine... I feel your pain... this is my least favorite time of year....


----------



## KRSAS (Jan 1, 2010)

Any status updates? I have a few requests to take in some medicals but if Poppy is coming I dont want to run out of room. Just let me know!


----------



## christinelea1 (Jan 2, 2010)

I cant do anything right now I am so over-booked...I cant get her there w/o help-I have her began on several treatments-several(some questionable but I dont care-if they help-PERFECT/Reiki is one/water therapy/massage therapy are others)....PLEASE help whomever you can help, oh dear.. and maybe by the time Poppy comes she will have her cart and be-well and fixed/adoptable...she is not fixed yet but breathing is good.../HT is so much better if not healed-and she is getting a wheel cart:)


----------



## KRSAS (Jan 2, 2010)

Ok I am glad she is making some improvements! Sounds like you are doing a great job with her  

I will work on getting those two other rabbits up here, we have one coming in today as well that is pretty sick from a neighboring shelter.

Keep me posted if you need anything!


----------



## Haley (Jan 2, 2010)

Christine, will you please email me when you decide shes stable enough to transport. I will try to help you with this if I can. I do have a friend going out to Chicago near the end of the month who might be able to help if Deb could get the bun from you.
Best to email me at [email protected] 
Haley


----------



## golfdiva (Jan 3, 2010)

ok we're back from Florida! We all had a great time, but are glad to be back in our own house - even Hershey!

I can certainly pick up Poppy and deliver her to Haley's friend!


----------

